# Help with Tang Band W3-1364SA



## droidsocket (Aug 30, 2009)

I have four of these that i would like to build two small sealed boxes for my computer speakers. That is two drivers to one box. They will be mated to a W8Q-1071F to fill in the bass.

I would like some help in choosing a volume for the boxes. I do not have any testing equipment to determine the actual spec of the drivers. Anyone with experience that could send me on the right way would be a great help. 

Fs: 105 Hz 
SPL: 86 dB 1W/1m 
Vas: 0.07 cu. ft. 
Qms: 2.48 *Qes: 0.77 
Qts: 0.59 
Xmax: 0.5 mm 

Thanks for your time!

Wayne


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't have anything to back this up with, but my understanding is that "weird" things happen when you have 2 drivers functioning in the same octaves. A long line of them is ok, but just two tweets is bad.

So, given that, I'd stick with just one per box. I'd think one would be plenty for a computer speaker in any case. 

I plugged the T/S values into WinISD and it spat out the following internal dimensions:
W 6.61"
H 10.58"
D 3.97"
Total Volume: 277.5 cu in
Modelled f3 = ~125hz

For fun, I did a vented version.
Internal dimensions
W 7.62
H 12.19
D 4.57
Total Volume: 424.1 cu In
Modelled f3 = ~62hz


----------



## droidsocket (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh i took the recommendation of someone in the feed back of the partsexpress website about this driver and running two of them per side? Any one else think there would be a problem running two a side?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Never run 2 tweeters together...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

buggers said:


> Never run 2 tweeters together...


Unless you want a bipole or dipole. :T 

If this is a stereo setup a bipole is typically a better design with a wider in room sweet spot. However if this is a home theater then your fronts should all be monopolar. Meaning only one tweeter. 

Surrounds benefit from dipole designs in certain situations though.


----------



## droidsocket (Aug 30, 2009)

when you say never run two tweeters together...dose that translate into don't run two full range drivers together? lol

these are just for my computer system...i have seen many commercial systems that use a couple full range drivers in line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Omega loudspeakers has used two wide range drivers next to each other before.

http://www.armonia-avm.com/omega/ Scroll near the bottom.

Are you wanting to use two to get 4ohms and more sensitivity?

If you put the speakers at ear level for near field listening, it shouldn't be too bad. Get too far off axis and they will probably cancel each other out and create db dips.


----------



## droidsocket (Aug 30, 2009)

yes very close to ear level. sitting at desk on either side of my monitor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you already buy the drivers? I only ask, cause I was going to try and persuade you to use this instead. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-832

Also, I was wondering if you were using a full range plate amp or what? I only ask cause I have some spare wide range drivers and a mini sub laying around and I'm thinking of building a portable boom box with one of those plate amps. They look like a lot of fun.


----------



## droidsocket (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes i already have the drivers. i have a small pyle amp to run them for now and a Reckhorn F-1 to separate the upper end and the low end. I am using one tang band W8Q-1071F and a bash300 sub amp for the lower end.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I used two Mark Audio full range drivers side by side in my center channel speaker with good results. 

Matt


----------



## droidsocket (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok thanks. I will go ahead with my plan then


----------

